# Mission Statement and Club name



## Earl Roshon (Jul 30, 2005)

Hi Everyone,
Heres a couple of ideas.
1.) Mission Statement
Pittsburgh Plant Club is an organization comprised of individuals with an interest in promoting public understanding and appreciation of aquatic plants. Our club is dedicated to all forms of aquatic gardening and is open to anybody of any level of experience. Through the free and open exchange of information, experience, and ideas we hope to create an atmosphere that encourages and supports the appreciation of a more natural aquatic environment. Our Mission is to educate hobbyists and to promote planted aquariums through presentations, speaking engagements, and monthly meetings where topics related to planted aquaria are discussed. Our goal is to develop and maintain a diverse collection of aquatic plants for the benefit of the fauna, flora, and hobbyist.

2.) Club Name
People might not realize that the Pittsburgh Plant Club involves aquatic plants. How about Pittsburgh Aquatic Plant Society (PAPS)

Let me know what you think.
Earl


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That looks pretty good Earl.

The only thing I'd change might be the A of the PAPS. Should it be Pittsburgh Aquarium Plant Society instead of Aquatic? The only reason I say that is because I don't know if we want to be open to pond stuff. Maybe we do.

If not, that should probably be reflected in the misson statement as well.

The "Pittsburgh Plant Club" name is just "Plant Club" with Pittsburgh attached to the front of it. I thought it would be kind of funny to call it just Plant Club because it would sound like the movie Fight Club. The site admin here wanted us to have some kind of reigonal indinifier. Of course, I knew we'd have to change it sooner or later.


----------



## Annasmommy (Apr 20, 2005)

Oh, you guys, you're so silly! I would like to see an edit to the name, though. For those of you who don't have a female in your life, perhaps you won't know what I'm referring to, but the initials, PAPS, creates a dislikable vision in my mind, as well as any other female. How about PAPC Pittsburgh Aquarium Plant Club? Or APSP Aquarium Plant Society(Club) of Pittburgh. Food for thought.
Barb

p.s. for any of you who need an explanation about PAPS, send me a private message and I'll let you in on the undelightful details.


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

I like it Earl. Let's go with it. I will take responsibility for the PAPS idea. Earl and I talked about it at AOA on Tuesday. I guess I should have put it past my girlfriend first...LOL. Besides I personally like Aquarium Plant Society of Pittsburgh (APSP) better. Although it's not as catchy it sounds more sophisticated. Also I think that we should start collecting money for the club. After talking with Eric about PAKA (which is not Inc.) it really seems like a good idea. We can maybe ask for like 2 dollars for every meeting attended (It's not that much). Like I said at the meeting, Kingfish is willing to donate to the club. Although Eric is not going to ask him again until we are a serious club. I understand that we are still small and very new but I feel this is a subject that we need to address in the near future. Furthermore, I would like to get in touch with somebody from Phipp's to maybe see if they can contribute to our club in some way. Your thoughts anyone??

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Annasmommy (Apr 20, 2005)

Yeh, I have some thoughts. First, what's PAKA, and secondly, I have the contact numbers for Phipps (I go there at least once each year). Phipps has classes on different plants and propogation, and we may be able to introduce them to the idea of an aquarium plant class(emersed?) for the public, with some of the class fees supporting the club. See you at the picnic?
Barb


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

Sorry, PAKA- Pittsburgh Area Killifish Association. 

Good idea. I actually go there quite often and have been a member for the past three years. I love the place and feel that they may be interested in our club and aquarium plants. It's worth a shot. Anybody else have some feedback?

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Folks,
I really like the idea of using "Aquarium" in the Club's name instead of "Aquatic". It narrows the Club's scope which I agree with. It's to the point and it very efficiently describes what we're all about.

The Club's "nickname" does not have to be a perfect anacronym. If we're the _Aquarium Plants Society of Pittsburgh_ we can call ourselves "APSpgh", verballized as "APS Pittsburgh"...or "Aquaplantpgh", the "pgh" verballized as either "Pittsburgh" or "PGH". Follah?

Any other ideas?



Later,
Bob


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Folks,
Annasmommy has graciously offered to host a meeting, possibly in Oct. She lives in the Monroeville area.
I keep forgetting to call her to pin down the details. When I get em I'll post em here.

Barb, I'll call you tonight.

The Group has decided to meet regularly on the Sun. eve. following the fish club's Fri. meet. That makes our next meeting...when?

It'll probably be at AOA.

Any suggestions on an agenda?

Let's talk!
Bob


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks, Tim, for some terrific ideas on enhancing the Club's "liquidity" (get it?).

Hearing no objections, it is moved and seconded that you proceed with your plans. Can you report at the next meeting?

Be warned, Tim. You are setting yourself up as the Club's official "Sultan of Resource Mobilization". The group will vote on your application at the next meeting.

Do you or Barb have any personal relationships at Phipps?

Let's talk!
Bob


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi, again, Folks.
It's confirmed. Barb is willing to host our Oct. meeting. It'll probably be on Sun. the 2nd, following the fish club's Sept. meet on Fri.

We can discuss the details at our Aug. meeting on Sun. the 28th..at AOA, Tim?

Later,
Bob


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

Actually I was thinking we could have it at my house. I live in Coraopolis. It's easy to get to...only 2 turns off of 79. I think it might be easier since I have most of the Emersed setup supplies here. Anybody object?? I will give more details if this will work for everyone. Let me know.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

heya,

the mission statement looks good to me. As for a name, how about PAPAS (Pittsburgh Area Planted Aquarium Society)?

I think looking into some relation with Phipps is a great idea, kinda goes with our mission statement as well. It's a possible "in" to get my wife to accept to my "crazy aquarium obsession" as well


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

We understand, hooha. We'll be glad to help.

Bob


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

We really need to nail down the club name. I think PAPAS or Aquarium Plant Club of Pittsburgh (APCP) are both good. Can we narrow it to those two and pick? Please state your preference here.


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

I like PAPAS best. Although I didn't run it past my girlfriend yet; I think it's safe!

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

I think PAPAS has a certain ring.

Bob


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Papas


----------



## Earl Roshon (Jul 30, 2005)

Another vote for PAPAS
Earl


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Works for me. I'll see about getting our forum name changed.


----------



## Annasmommy (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm not voting, No need.
Barb


----------



## BillW (Apr 23, 2005)

Of the two latest choices I like PAPAS (Pittsburgh Area Planted Aquarium Society) best. However, I want to note that many very nice submersed [I say submersed so as to not upset Cavan with "marginal" plants  ] pond plants that don't make good aquarium plants. Such as some of the lillys and larger plants. Do we want to exclude them from our group?

Later,
Bill


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

Barb,
Your point about "not voting" is well taken.

The Club name will be discussed and voted on, as is proper, at the meeting this Sun. at Tim's.

Until then, no name can be "official".

We need to to keep the scheduled meetings as the true forum for Club business. Can we agree that the internet site should be for informational purposes only?

Let's talk,
Bob


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Fair enough Bob. Perhaps I was a little quick to rename the forum. We'll discuss the name and everything at the meeting, and should we decide to go with a different name, it won't be any problem to do that. 

We will also need to decide upon how many of us are needed to be present to make decisions or if anyone unable to attend can submit an absentee vote here. 
Your point about everyone being in on it is well taken. Better to do it the right way the first time. 

Barb, 

I'm sorry if I jumped the gun. 

Cavan


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

Good point, Cavan, about establishing a quorum. It's something we need to pin down ASAP. 

One important step in doing that is to start collecting dues. Only dues payers can vote and from the number of dues payers we can set the quorum.

It may be that, at this early stage in our development, the quorum can be left pretty loose but it should be something that everyone understands and is comfortable with.

Let's talk,
Bob


----------



## Annasmommy (Apr 20, 2005)

Cavan, 
I'm pretty easy going about stuff, and honestly, as long as the name doesn't remind me of the annual 'um, er, uh, never mind', any name is fine. I'm the kind of member to sit back and allow things develop, then to make input when necessary. I will try to make the meeting at Tim's, but agaiin, holiday weekends are diifucult. Whatever is decided is fine with me. Meeting times can be decided w/o me present, also. If meeting times conflict with my schedule, I will either make new arrangements, or miss. Besides, meeting times aren't written in stone. The club may decide to change it at a later date if it's conflicting for too many folks. Hope to see y'all there.
Barb


----------

